# Great IPM Sports News! GIRLS TEAR UP PLAYING FIELD IN 32 TO 3 ROUT OVER SHB TEAM!



## FloridaGardener (Apr 2, 2018)

In a stunning 7 day series, Apis scored 10 against every 1 of the SHB's takedown, while playing on a new field of H700. 

The game got tighter as the playfield was ab-so-lute-ly _shredded_ in this triumphant victory for the Girls. The field was replaced at a cost of about 10 cents, but stadium owners had to buy H700 in bulk for that pricing. 

More playoff action ahead for all hives this year! 
📣


----------

